# headed your way to Springmaid. Wish us luck.



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

Weather channel said this morning the morning should be dry. Packed my woolies. will be there later tonight.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Ill be there Sunday. Might fish tomorrow if I feel better from this damn cold


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

We're here now at the red roof. I'll be the one with the weird pier cart made from a deer drag cart. Can't miss it.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

peeeeetey said:


> We're here now at the red roof. I'll be the one with the weird pier cart made from a deer drag cart. Can't miss it.


Great, we had a pretty good Spot run today & yesterday. tommorrow's weather will be cool & pretty high winds...perfect for the Spot. Intro yourself to me, I'll be in the Tackle Shop. Good luck, & I have a good amount of bloodworms, K


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Ill be there Sunday. Might fish tomorrow if I feel better from this damn cold


Gonna let you guys in on a little secret if you don't already know it! Zinc lozenges (ColdEze, Walmart brand, Zicam, etc.) Been using them for years with great success as has my whole family and everyone I can spread the word to. Here's the key! The very moment you feel a cold coming on or I think even the flu which is also viral, start using the lozenges. They work! The symptoms will go completely away 99% of the time. Most times I go through the whole year and never catch a cold using this simple method. Believe it or not, I think it even works against intestinal viruses. Here's the way it works! The zinc ionizes the throat and nasal passages and prevents the virus from embedding and multiplying. The hype is that even if you already have a cold, it will not last but a few days instead of two weeks as most do. But if you don't want to catch it, the first time your nose twitches, or your throat starts getting sore, etc. take the lozenges until you no longer have the symptoms. Simple as that! Of course this is bad for the industry that provides symptom relief but who cares about that if you don't have to treat the symptoms!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

How often do you take the lozenges Gary? Like every hour or so?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

dlpetrey said:


> How often do you take the lozenges Gary? Like every hour or so?


Maybe every 3-4 hours. Honestly, never usually have to take more than a couple, because I immediately go to them at the first sign of a cold. Keep them in the care, too! Heck, you can get the Walmart brand for $3 or $4. The Coldeze is $5. You won't leave home without them once you see how effective they are.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I swear by them haven't been sick in years knock on wood


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Glad to meet you today, peeeeeetey! Sorry the weather was so bad. take care & hope to see you again, take care, & safe drive home, K


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

nice meeting you too. now the weather is nice and I have to go home


----------

